# Heard you like booty?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

[/URL] booty! by chubster760, on Flickr[/IMG]

Yes i know the bumper has a matte finish to it,still needs to be wetsanded.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Came in expecting booty.

Not dissapointed at all son. I think you are in the Top 3 nicest Cruze's on here.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

MmMm booty haha. Looks good! How'd u go about debadging the bowtie with the holes?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That pic is seriously lacking a spoiler.

This thread is seriously lacking booty. (but that's for another thread)



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> That pic is seriously lacking a spoiler.
> 
> This thread is seriously lacking booty. (but that's for another thread)


I agree, no spoiler, or diffusor, or exhaust, leads to a plain and boring booty. Lowered helps, but its a meh in my book .

And Jakk, I only judge this harshly with you because I know you can do better haha.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice, very nice


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> MmMm booty haha. Looks good! How'd u go about debadging the bowtie with the holes?


The hole was welded then painted.


Smurfenstein said:


> I agree, no spoiler, or diffusor, or exhaust, leads to a plain and boring booty. Lowered helps, but its a meh in my book .
> 
> And Jakk, I only judge this harshly with you because I know you can do better haha.


Im going for that simplest look right now,i have that jhong spoiler on my radar


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Is that a BMW?!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

**** your car looks good. I have the same taillight overlays as you, definitely makes the rear of the car look better. I have been wanting to do the bowtie delete and chrome piece painted as well. Here's a booty shot of mine. If ya don't mind.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks **** good without that bowtie on the back!


----------

